

Autonomous Audi TT takes drives Pike's Peak in 27 minutes - roadnottaken
http://www.gizmag.com/audis-autonomous-audi-tt-conquers-pikes-peak-how-long-before-it-betters-a-human-driver/17001/

======
wccrawford
Why do journalists always feel the need to insert some really bad logic?

"Humans are not very good at driving cars, as is evidenced by our ability to
destroy 1.3 million souls on our roads each year."

Here, let's try that again:

"Robots are not very good at driving cars, as is evidenced by how badly the
robot I created does at it."

Seriously, just because accidents happen and SOME people are bad at driving
doesn't mean humans are bad at driving.

